# Please vote for Nissa!



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Click here to vote for Nissa!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: Just voted for your sweetie!! count at 55


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been voting and you can vote once a day. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love that picture of Nissa, she now has 56 votes.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks soooooooo much everyone! xoxo


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

She now has 57 votes, and I just love :wub: her outfit and bed. I want one just like it for Breeze.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Muffy just voted for her pal Nissa! She is now at 59! Go Nissa! :Good luck: 
I adore her Zebra/Hot Pink ensemble. Very chic! B)


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Make that 58! Great pic, with contrasting colors - HOT PINK, and Zebra stripes - WOW! :biggrin:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I voted for her! She is very well coordinated!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Now she's at 63


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Just voted, that pic is a winner for sure!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just voted! :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

i voted at 51. All the dogs are cute, but honestly Nissa *is* the cutest one up there!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just went to vote for today and noticed it didn't 'take" ( was @ 69 and still at 69 after my vote today). I read the rules and see there has to be 12 hours between votes so I'll have to do it again later. I had voted just before 11PM last night according to my post above.

If I get a chance to do it around 11AM I might be able to get a second one in again before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Voting done...Good luck Nissa.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just voted ...Nissa looks stunning :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am voting every day Kim.....Thanks for the reminder. We just :wub: Nissa, she is so pretty.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Sep 25 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833809


> Click here to vote for Nissa![/B]



she's got my vote!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just voted. She should be a shoe in!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

me too! good luck sweet girl(s) :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just voted


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I made it 86. You know how much I loved that photo. :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Nissa definitely has my vote!!! :good post - perfect 10: Up to 89 now! :woohoo2:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Just voted again, upto 90 now.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Voted, voted, voted!!!

Yeah NIssa - you are a beauty!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I just love going there everyday and voting for Nissa.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

voted :Good luck:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I found these pics of Nissa in the same contest - Vote for Nissa! :biggrin: 

http://www.moderndogmagazine.com/photocont.../24/nissa-fiona

http://www.moderndogmagazine.com/photocont...4/nissa-fiona-0

http://www.moderndogmagazine.com/photocont...1/nissa-fiona-0 


And the original Vote for Nissa picture:  

Click here to vote for Nissa!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 27 2009, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834292


> I found these pics of Nissa in the same contest - Vote for Nissa! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.moderndogmagazine.com/photocont.../24/nissa-fiona
> 
> ...


Thank you for noticing! lol lol lol And, thanks so much for voting!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, I didn't look around the contest before, so I just voted on those too.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just voted for Nissa!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, I've been voting for her.
xoxoxo


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Sep 27 2009, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834395


> Yes, I've been voting for her.
> xoxoxo[/B]



Thanks so much Kerry and everyone else who has been kind enough to vote! xoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been voting for her, too.  Nissa is a winner, for sure! :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Been out of town and just returned ... but I just voted for that beautiful girl! No computer right now, but I'll try to get back daily and get a vote in for her.
Love to Miss Nissa.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That was easy! Didn't notice the count, but I'm sure she's way up there! :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Just voted again! :two thumbs up: I absolutely love that picture of her! :tender:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Love her outfit..and the bed totally to die for...and of course I voted...


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Have voted again...when does the contest end?

Good luck.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

We've also voted for Nissa, # 113!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Voted.....she is up to 117.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Voted.... count 118

Should be able to get another in this evening ! :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

voted for a second time! Should increase her to 119


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I voted! OH MY GOD NIssa is so gorgeous! It's been a while since I have been on SM!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

VOTED AGAIN for you Miss Nissa


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I love that picture of Nissa, what a little fasionista!! She's up to 151!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Count me as 155. You know I can't resist her in that outfit and bed. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I just voted. She looks so precious


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just voted again. The votes are now 167. Well, hopefully, even more by the time you read this!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

how do these other dogs have so many votes!?!?!? I voted again - keep voting for Miss Nissa (she has a long way to go to catch up to the lead which is currently over 900 votes!) :shocked:


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

Fred just voted!! She is darling!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been voting everyday. I hope Nissa wins!! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just voted again. Votes as of now are 182 for beautiful Nissa. :wub:


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

I was vote 192 - good luck!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (princessbellasmom @ Oct 3 2009, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836566


> I was vote 192 - good luck![/B]


Just voted again! Now, 194!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 2 2009, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836247


> I've been voting everyday. I hope Nissa wins!! :wub:[/B]


Same here! She's up to 198 now! :chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

voted again -she's over 200!!!!


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

Yeah i voted for her?? How is it going?? please keep up posted.


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

I was #214 today!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I was 205 and 215! (voted for her at work too) :biggrin:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Another vote ... up to 218.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

219 :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

You guys are just the best!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Added another vote!! 222 :chili:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I just voted... it now stands at 226!

Go Princess Nissa! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

230 with my recent vote a few seconds ago ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

236!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

237. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

240 :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

242


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

243 :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

245 :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

247 :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

253 :wub:


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

257!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

260 :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

still voting for nissa!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

264 :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Another day ... another vote! 270 with my vote just now. :wub:


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

271!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Votes for Nissa....275! :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:grouphug: You guys are just the best!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kim I have been voting every day. :wub: Go Nissa! :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I try and post my vote so that your thread will, hopefully, be bumped up! I really would love to see Nissa win! :wub: 279!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Nissa, I just voted for you, I have been very busy with work and my son's upcoming wedding in a couple of weeks and havn't been posting much. You go girl and WIN, :thumbsup: WIN, WIN!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

287 today!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

291


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Now 308! Go Nissa!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

309 :wub:


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

316! :clap:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (princessbellasmom @ Oct 17 2009, 03:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840834


> 316! :clap:[/B]


Uh oh ... I just voted and my vote was 315. Hmmmm.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

319! :cheer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:wub: 323 :yes:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Nissa has 345 votes! :clap:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

346 :woohoo2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

355 :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

You guys are the best!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Nisssa has 372 votes - Come on members - let's get a SM'er in the limelight!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

374!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

375!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Nissa has 390 votes!! :aktion033: Go Nissa!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I just voted again (394) - when does this contest end??


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

NOW 400!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

401 :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

414! :clap: .....When does this contest end??


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

416


----------

